# Maesmynach Welsh Cobs



## PC Steele (14 October 2015)

Anybody had a Welsh cob from the Maesmynach stud? Interested to know what they turned out like as I am soon to be breaking one of their cobs in


----------



## SuperH (14 October 2015)

I have one by Maesmynach Majestic (the other side of her breeding is Horeb).  She is a cracker.  She has a lot of personality and will turn a hoof to anything.  I would certainly have another like her.  She is strong willed and very opinionated though!  What breeding has yours got?


----------



## mirabela123 (15 October 2015)

SuperH said:



			I have one by Maesmynach Majestic
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

can you show me pics it?


----------



## PC Steele (19 October 2015)

Hi I'm going to pick him up from the stud soon!!!! I am a mounted police officer and this cob (hopefully) will be my new police horse &#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Enfys (19 October 2015)

I have known several, without exception they have been big sucks. Smart, and quick to learn, just all round nice people - from my experience. I really think that the way they have been reared has a huge say in the matter with any horse. 

Funnily enough there is a mays-min- natch (yes, it took me a while to translate that too)  stallion across the road from me. He is absolutely nothing like any of the others I have known in Wales, I thought it was a very bad Friesian, which is probably why he was sold   I come 3500 miles and there is a Welsh stud across the road from me!


----------



## PC Steele (21 October 2015)

Glad there is good feedback on them!!! Can't wait to get mine now


----------

